# Billion Dollar ride sharing industry built on poverty income earning and exploitation.



## Handiuber (Jul 15, 2015)

That’s how I feel about Uber and the ride share economy. And that’s why I hope they will fail, but not completely. On Uber’s IPO day, I will no longer drive for Uber, after 5 years and more rides than I care to admit to “I quit”. My hope is on IPO day world wide, all drivers decide no matter how high the surge rate gets we as the true workforce of Uber “drive their IPO into the dirt”, what better way to send a message to Uber and all those seeking to profit on the Monster we helped to create than to be the cause of a dismal IPO day that drives their valuation down. Maybe then as continuing drivers you guys can reap the benefits of collective bargaining, maybe then they’ll realize the only way to actually succeed is to open up the platform so you can decide your worth, you can decide your fare and mileage rates, you decide how far you’re willing to drive. Uber can take their booking fees, smile and say thank you for being our partners.
“Wishful thinking”, but that probably won’t happen so I’ll just say good luck to you all.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow, just like any other billion dollar industry. I guess they are just in it for the money! And we all thought it was a charity service, trying to improve lives of all the people out there...


----------



## Handiuber (Jul 15, 2015)

I don’t mind if they earn a profit. What I do mind is the imbalance of the system we live in that allows the exploitation of those earning the least, while those earning the most profit, and create wealth off of the work We do. And if you have nothing constructive to say, then by all means “mind your own business”...because if you’re one of those profiting off of Uber’s unethical business practices, “I wasn’t talking to you. I was talking to those drivers who feel exploited on a daily basis who need to feed their families and make ends meet, because working 40 hrs.+ every week in a normal job isn’t enough to exist in the system that those in power have created. There are thousands of examples of ethical businesses who turn profits on a daily basis, unfortunately the people willing to exploit seem to be running all the biggest businesses, Or do they? If you are a passenger? I get you want a cheap ride, we all want cheap stuff, but if after 7 years of “ride sharing”, our take home pay has dropped every year, what does that tell you? And no, I’m not trying to promote “socialism”, I’m simply saying if something doesn’t change then the system we live in is going to permanently break. 
I will say, I am grateful for the 20k in back pay that I’m receiving and I love to drive, that’s one of the reasons I stuck with this for so long, but I’m tired of the whole GD system and if all you have to contribute is a sarcastic quip about the fact that we’re a “capitalist society”, then good luck with that.
#StrikeUberIPOday


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Just in case you don't know, these companies were founded and owned by the all caring liberals.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And, they'll never earn a profit. Even though they are exploiting FOTB immigrants who cannot currently find gainful find employment.


----------



## Handiuber (Jul 15, 2015)

I’m not talking about liberal or conservative, I’m talking about a fair and equitable split of income generation, if our expenses are X and they pay us Y in income and that income generates a negative after paying our expenses, instead of a positive for a profit for the so called contractors (true work force), then why are we as a society allowing this? I don’t claim to have all the answers, but I know I’m qualified to speak to my own 5 years of experiences as a ride share driver.

This has been me ranting and quitting on the day Uber goes public as a way of expressing my anger at the unjust society those powers have created, Democrat and Republican are just marketing buzz words at this point, they are both part of the same power that helped build Our society. I’m not against them, or any of you for that matter. I’m against the corrupted intent that they thrive on. And even though I’ve voted on both sides of the aisle in my life, it doesn’t really matter anymore. The true power I’m referring to is those who are rich, manipulating a system that only benefits those who are rich in money and power, while those who are poor or even middle class continue getting the “D in the A from a corrupt system”. (Disclaimer: D in the A is reference to the way most Americans feel about how we're treated by “the system we live under and not an actual D in the A).

And then there is #StrikeUberIPOday. This is me expressing my 1st amendment right, to try and create something that would effect change, for those among you who can’t quit and are in the category of those that have to keep driving, because even though you may be losing money, money in your pocket is better than no money at all. You guys were my coworkers and even though I never met most, if not all of you, I am still wishing all of you “better days to come”, unless you’re part of that “corrupt smelly vaginal uberbelch of a system”.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Billion Dollar ride sharing industry built on poverty income earning and exploitation.*

It was actually built on public ignorance. For the first 6 years Uber rides were SUV/black car service for a flat rate of $5/mile. It was awesome. Then in Jan '14 Uber wanted to compete with the taxi industry and Uber X was invented. Not bad to start. The rates for Uber X were $2.25/mile. Only in a very few select cities Uber was securing the thousands of already licensed and insured livery drivers of those cities to help get them started.

Then that one tragic day in June of 2014 when all Uber X drivers received the Uber message of death. The message started out, "Great news everybody......" Uber X decided to drop their rates to $1.35/mile to secure more business. That was a 60% rate drop overnight. However the 60% rate drop had no affect on new hires. It seemed as though the more Uber lowered their rates for the next year, some as low as $.30/mile in Detroit, more and more drivers joined to "Be your own boss...Make great money..."

So in conclusion, not COLLUSION, anyone that has joined Uber X to drive post June 1, 2014 has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Handiuber (Jul 15, 2015)

You make a good point Seal team 5. But I still quit, and I’m still of the opinion that Uber is not an ethical business entity. So, if you’re still driving, or you’re making money by taking advantage of that public ignorance and you feel that Uber or for that matter any giant corporate structure shouldn’t be held to an ethical standard of providing a living income, or at least making the effort to do so, then by all means keep on truckin’. And you’re right no collusion, but I see a sh*t ton of corruption and conspiracy in our society as a whole or should I say hole.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

pengduck said:


> Just in case you don't know, these companies were founded and owned by the all caring liberals.


Liberals or not, they are all just pigs of the same species. The agenda is just for the electorate to buy in.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Handiuber said:


> That's how I feel about Uber and the ride share economy. And that's why I hope they will fail, but not completely. On Uber's IPO day, I will no longer drive for Uber, after 5 years and more rides than I care to admit to "I quit". My hope is on IPO day world wide, all drivers decide no matter how high the surge rate gets we as the true workforce of Uber "drive their IPO into the dirt", what better way to send a message to Uber and all those seeking to profit on the Monster we helped to create than to be the cause of a dismal IPO day that drives their valuation down. Maybe then as continuing drivers you guys can reap the benefits of collective bargaining, maybe then they'll realize the only way to actually succeed is to open up the platform so you can decide your worth, you can decide your fare and mileage rates, you decide how far you're willing to drive. Uber can take their booking fees, smile and say thank you for being our partners.
> "Wishful thinking", but that probably won't happen so I'll just say good luck to you all.





Handiuber said:


> That's how I feel about Uber and the ride share economy. And that's why I hope they will fail, but not completely. On Uber's IPO day, I will no longer drive for Uber, after 5 years and more rides than I care to admit to "I quit". My hope is on IPO day world wide, all drivers decide no matter how high the surge rate gets we as the true workforce of Uber "drive their IPO into the dirt", what better way to send a message to Uber and all those seeking to profit on the Monster we helped to create than to be the cause of a dismal IPO day that drives their valuation down. Maybe then as continuing drivers you guys can reap the benefits of collective bargaining, maybe then they'll realize the only way to actually succeed is to open up the platform so you can decide your worth, you can decide your fare and mileage rates, you decide how far you're willing to drive. Uber can take their booking fees, smile and say thank you for being our partners.
> "Wishful thinking", but that probably won't happen so I'll just say good luck to you all.


Yeah man, this's exploitation under ours noses and drivers doesn't want to believe that. Because driver make good money on Uber, that doesn't means is not exploitation. To some, exploitation exists only in 3rds countries. Like Nike shoes, you pay $100 for a pairs and the cost to make it is about $7to $10 in Vietnam. But your are free to believe and wherever you want.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Handiuber said:


> You make a good point Seal team 5. But I still quit, and I'm still of the opinion that Uber is not an ethical business entity. So, if you're still driving, or you're making money by taking advantage of that public ignorance and you feel that Uber or for that matter any giant corporate structure shouldn't be held to an ethical standard of providing a living income, or at least making the effort to do so, then by all means keep on truckin'. And you're right no collusion, but I see a sh*t ton of corruption and conspiracy in our society as a whole or should I say hole.


 agree and realizing this company is scamming me out of my earnings

plus they dont know how to properly upload insurance and registration hertz is a terrible company and unpleasant to work with idiots


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

Stop whining you put Joe Taxi out of a job and destroyed thousands if not hundred of thousands of family lives. Fortunately I was in Luxury side and you only caused a 16 percent hit to my business.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Strange post. Uber has not made a dime off you guys. They are losing money every year. Drivers making minimum wage actually have made more profits than Uber.They will have to raise rates or go bankrupt


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Boo hoo


Handiuber said:


> I don't mind if they earn a profit. What I do mind is the imbalance of the system we live in that allows the exploitation of those earning the least, while those earning the most profit, and create wealth off of the work We do. And if you have nothing constructive to say, then by all means "mind your own business"...because if you're one of those profiting off of Uber's unethical business practices, "I wasn't talking to you. I was talking to those drivers who feel exploited on a daily basis who need to feed their families and make ends meet, because working 40 hrs.+ every week in a normal job isn't enough to exist in the system that those in power have created. There are thousands of examples of ethical businesses who turn profits on a daily basis, unfortunately the people willing to exploit seem to be running all the biggest businesses, Or do they? If you are a passenger? I get you want a cheap ride, we all want cheap stuff, but if after 7 years of "ride sharing", our take home pay has dropped every year, what does that tell you? And no, I'm not trying to promote "socialism", I'm simply saying if something doesn't change then the system we live in is going to permanently break.
> I will say, I am grateful for the 20k in back pay that I'm receiving and I love to drive, that's one of the reasons I stuck with this for so long, but I'm tired of the whole GD system and if all you have to contribute is a sarcastic quip about the fact that we're a "capitalist society", then good luck with that.
> #StrikeUberIPOday


Boo hoo. Start up a company, put in the long hours, weekend and holidays when it's in its infancy. Then when your company gets big, starts making money, you can be the evil one who has succeeded. Tired of hearing how the people who create the jobs are not equal to the lowest level workers. If you don't want to be a low level worker, then make some changes in life.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

This post should be editorial on every publication. Future text book must read on every university. The Uber model is the the 21st century antithesis of free markets. A model based on labor type practices of totalitarian systems. 
The labor force works for the collective and should not dare to think or act for individual benefit. Anyone dissenting is humiliated, exiled, punished by the collective. 
Resistance is Futile.
Once the master has obtained its goals the labor force will be eliminated. Hence autonomous vehicles. 
Uber used millions of drivers only to eliminate them once it achieved its goal. 
The only way to get full exposure and impact from strike is to target IPO date. 
Protest loudest at opening bell resonating over Dara ceremonial celebration. Concentrate on Wallstreet, media outlets. Headquarters of Morgan Stanley, underwriter of IPO. CNBC studios, CNN, FOX News network, Bloomberg. 
All eyes will be on protestors. 
Again target IPO.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> A model based on labor type practices of totalitarian systems.


What? Best thing about the US is if you do not like your job, you can find another one. So your not happy about pay, I agree. Cutting pay sucks, I am not happy about it either. But I also sense that you want to have a high paying salary for a job that requires no skill. Well, you need to know how to drive a car and follow a blue line on a screen. But hey, McDonalkds workers should get $20 an hour too. Good luck.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> What? Best thing about the US is if you do not like your job, you can find another one. So your not happy about pay, I agree. Cutting pay sucks, I am not happy about it either. But I also sense that you want to have a high paying salary for a job that requires no skill. Well, you need to know how to drive a car and follow a blue line on a screen. But hey, McDonalkds workers should get $20 an hour too. Good luck.


As independent contractors ALL drivers should shot down app on IPO day in response to uber's arbitrarily dropping rates welding the power they've gained by obstructing every type of labor organization. 
Uber's nothing absolutely nothing without its independent contractors. Therefore, ALL should atrike back and resonate their voices as Dara rings opening bell. 
You and every troll should stay out and not interfere. If it's free will and free markets then shut the &$up and don't disrupt the will of drivers.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> As independent contractors ALL drivers should shot down app on IPO day in response to uber's arbitrarily dropping rates welding the power they've gained by obstructing every type of labor organization.
> Uber's nothing absolutely nothing without its independent contractors. Therefore, ALL should atrike back and resonate their voices as Dara rings opening bell.
> You and every troll should stay out and not interfere. If it's free will and free markets then shut the &$up and don't disrupt the will of drivers.


Careful dill weed. Maybe all low wage, low skill employees should plan a strike, all should get no less than $30 an hour, or dill weed is coming for you. He will shut you down because (LMAO) you are obstructing every type of labor organization. I can't type this without laughing, jeez where do you get this stuff? What movie are you watching while your posting? :laugh:

I did say good luck to your march, but I think your thought process is that of an entitled baby. Again, good luck.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Careful dill weed. Maybe all low wage, low skill employees should plan a strike, all should get no less than $30 an hour, or dill weed is coming for you. He will shut you down because (LMAO) you are obstructing every type of labor organization. I can't type this without laughing, jeez where do you get this stuff? What movie are you watching while your posting? :laugh:
> 
> I did say good luck to your march, but I think your thought process is that of an entitled baby. Again, good luck.


Hahaha you're worried otherwise you wouldn't be here. For every point uber's stock drops valuation drops by $180 million. 
Strike IPO day and resonate over Dara's opening bell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Handiuber said:


> That's how I feel about Uber and the ride share economy. And that's why I hope they will fail, but not completely. On Uber's IPO day, I will no longer drive for Uber, after 5 years and more rides than I care to admit to "I quit". My hope is on IPO day world wide, all drivers decide no matter how high the surge rate gets we as the true workforce of Uber "drive their IPO into the dirt", what better way to send a message to Uber and all those seeking to profit on the Monster we helped to create than to be the cause of a dismal IPO day that drives their valuation down. Maybe then as continuing drivers you guys can reap the benefits of collective bargaining, maybe then they'll realize the only way to actually succeed is to open up the platform so you can decide your worth, you can decide your fare and mileage rates, you decide how far you're willing to drive. Uber can take their booking fees, smile and say thank you for being our partners.
> "Wishful thinking", but that probably won't happen so I'll just say good luck to you all.


The Ride Share Barons.

Exploiting Humanity !


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Hahaha you're worried otherwise you wouldn't be here. For every point uber's stock drops valuation drops by $180 million.
> Strike IPO day and resonate over Dara's opening bell.


I do like to read other peoples opinions. I am sometimes dumbfounded and other times amazed at what I read. Some I find very helpful, some are just comical. Your post leads me to laugh, you seem to be the entitled generation that have internet muscles. 
If your strike is successful, what do you think is going to happen? We are going back to 2014 rates? We are all going to make $30-$40 an hour? I'd say be careful what you wish for, I do not want to become an employee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Billion Dollar ride sharing industry built on poverty income earning and exploitation.*
> 
> It was actually built on public ignorance. For the first 6 years Uber rides were SUV/black car service for a flat rate of $5/mile. It was awesome. Then in Jan '14 Uber wanted to compete with the taxi industry and Uber X was invented. Not bad to start. The rates for Uber X were $2.25/mile. Only in a very few select cities Uber was securing the thousands of already licensed and insured livery drivers of those cities to help get them started.
> 
> ...


" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Strange post. Uber has not made a dime off you guys. They are losing money every year. Drivers making minimum wage actually have made more profits than Uber.They will have to raise rates or go bankrupt


Do you fail to realize how big of a payday the IPO is. The losses mounting, future, former and present are all going to be eclipsed by a hurricane of cash with the looming IPO. Yes, they suck, technology is shit, corporate culture built on unfair policies toward women and minorities. "We are a technology company slogan" anytime someone is raped, murdered or killed. Yet despite all of this, their employees, not drivers, will all be able to afford multi million dollar homes and can pay for Uber rides for the next 3 generations, should they decide to hire a surrogate to carry their future genetically modified offspring.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Do you fail to realize how big of a payday the IPO is. The losses mounting, future, former and present are all going to be eclipsed by a hurricane of cash with the looming IPO. Yes, they suck, technology is shit, corporate culture built on unfair policies toward women and minorities. "We are a technology company slogan" anytime someone is raped, murdered or killed. Yet despite all of this, their employees, not drivers, will all be able to afford multi million dollar homes and can pay for Uber rides for the next 3 generations, should they decide to hire a surrogate to carry their future genetically modified offspring.


Kind of like the dudes that built the Pyramids... some things never change for us serfs.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow, just like any other billion dollar industry. I guess they are just in it for the money! And we all thought it was a charity service, trying to improve lives of all the people out there...


There is a difference here. They control all aspects of the pricing and hiring with no stake whatsoever in what actually drives the business, cars and labor. And yes I know I can choose not to work for them. I'm actually lucky, I drive black suv, and the majority of my business is from my regulars from my taxi days. The uber x rates simply are not sustainable for a full time driver


----------



## Handiuber (Jul 15, 2015)

I would like to say as an x-driver, I am amazed by what Travis and the coders and engineers and business executives have created. I am impressed by the job creators and envy them for their intellect, ingenuity, and creative force for wanting to create a better world. That being said, a better world for all of us, to me means, a system that affords us an opportunity to change our circumstance in life, by hard work and dedication. I’m not saying we should all earn 30 or 40 dollars an hour for unskilled labor, but what I am saying is “a handful of already rich individuals, shouldn’t benefit to the tune of millions if not billions of dollars in new wealth, while those that did the most difficult work to create this wealth are left with nothing”. An equitable split of income is all I want. With an equitable split in income, we all can have an opportunity to improve and maybe even become like those people I admire. I’m not trying to create divide between rich and poor, I’m just asking the rich to maybe stop being so GD greedy. And if you have a problem with that, my guess is you’re already rich. Good for you! But if I had to take an educated guess, there are more of us without all those things that all people want, than there are those that have anything they could ever want in life, and we will no longer tolerate what you tell us is just.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just Chillin said:


> Stop whining you put Joe Taxi out of a job and destroyed thousands if not hundred of thousands of family lives. Fortunately I was in Luxury side and you only caused a 16 percent hit to my business.


Get real you are just as much to blame, if you don't believe me ask any cab driver or black car service in person


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow, just like any other billion dollar industry. I guess they are just in it for the money! And we all thought it was a charity service, trying to improve lives of all the people out there...


I would rather live in a society where businesses contribute to the betterment of society rather than take-away. When a company shows that they are causing more harm to a society than good it is up to that society to determine what they want the world they live in to look like. Currently the model profit above people at any cost, the model Americans subscribe to, is not sustainable nor one that should be promoted since much of the profit is based on unethical, unlawful, and/or unscrupulous practices which offers a reflection on that society in which it thrives. We in the US have traded our character, morals, ethics, compassion, empathy, and concern for uplifting society as a whole for a short-term economic boost which by many accounts is benefiting a few at the expense of the many.


----------



## wallyruss5813 (Jun 18, 2017)

1776abe said:


> Strange post. Uber has not made a dime off you guys. They are losing money every year. Drivers making minimum wage actually have made more profits than Uber.They will have to raise rates or go bankrupt


The losses posted by UBER are accounting write offs to offset income so they do not pay taxes. I owned a business for 20 years and did the same thing even though I made a living. Hell Uber drivers get a hell of a tax break by being able to write off .53 cents a mile while you are driving.I made 129,000 in 2 years of driving and paid not one dime in taxes. Remember the mileage uber tells you is not what you write off you add the mileage you drive to pick up your customer.

UBER does not give a crap about their drivers and I no longer work for them. If they were to raise the rates 30% then I would consider coming back.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

and now they are exploiting the investors!! Lyft stock today went down to close at 52.91 and I hope that everyone who invested in this crooked, unethical, immoral company loses their shirt. Maybe next time before investing they will think about the people that are being exploited (drivers) before throwing money behind the business. Profit before people is the cultural norm in the US but hopefully in this case the mantra is going to lead to the loss of profits making some of those who see no problem with exploitation, a bit less wealthy. Karma.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Strange post. Uber has not made a dime off you guys. They are losing money every year. Drivers making minimum wage actually have made more profits than Uber.They will have to raise rates or go bankrupt


You're correct. Uber doesn't make a penny in profits. Actually loses more money than any other company ever gone public. However, its paying back VC investors huge profits, paid it's CEO millions and top 5 executives. All while bleeding its labor force. Drivers subsidizing the whole operation. The company's ultimate goal is to displace the labor force that built it once it implements autonomous vehicles. What do you call that. I call that a travesty.
Just like pharaohs annihilation of Hebrew slaves when too weak to build pyramids. Uber's a predatory enterprise. 
Now wants to scheme public investors just like the dotcom "irrational exuberance" of late 90s.
Dara needs to reach $120 billion valuation to cash out $100 million. All while drivers get squeezed. 
Uber is not bankrupt because of VC capital. It will never be profitable. After IPO will reduce rates to drivers further. Uber's morally bankrupt.



Ssgcraig said:


> I do like to read other peoples opinions. I am sometimes dumbfounded and other times amazed at what I read. Some I find very helpful, some are just comical. Your post leads me to laugh, you seem to be the entitled generation that have internet muscles.
> If your strike is successful, what do you think is going to happen? We are going back to 2014 rates? We are all going to make $30-$40 an hour? I'd say be careful what you wish for, I do not want to become an employee.


I believe in the true power of free markets. Hence I want a plain leveled field. Balance of power on drivers side, not uber's. If drivers are true IC then they should decide what rates are acceptable, not uber. If uber cannot be sustainable paying drivers a fare rate then it should not expect drivers to subsidize its business. Drivers are the labor force. Uber's nothing without drivers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber has not made money, but insiders got paid 140 million $ last year.
Lots of expenses include paying consulting fees to ex govt employees, 
You know the employees who care about the poor


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Handiuber said:


> You make a good point Seal team 5. But I still quit, and I'm still of the opinion that Uber is not an ethical business entity. So, if you're still driving, or you're making money by taking advantage of that public ignorance and you feel that Uber or for that matter any giant corporate structure shouldn't be held to an ethical standard of providing a living income, or at least making the effort to do so, then by all means keep on truckin'. And you're right no collusion, but I see a sh*t ton of corruption and conspiracy in our society as a whole or should I say hole.


Both rideshare companies intention was clear from the beginning, ipo. Personally they should have been ban long long time ago. They plan the game wisely by loosing approximately 20 billion which on ipo day will cash out with atleast 5x surge. The profit they have earn, it's not just because of their app, it's because of the driver force of close to 4 millions. Multiply that number with 10k average vehicle price, with all the maintenance, gas, insurance cost, and no liability cost of any sort, with the availability of drivers 24/7/365 without any overtime expense, they got billion of dollars investment in the last 10 years without incurring a single cent interest expense.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Get real you are just as much to blame, if you don't believe me ask any cab driver or black car service in person


What do you think luxury is ? Its black car service and I work the only 5 star hotel in Orlando which has exclusively used black car service.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just Chillin said:


> What do you think luxury is ? Its black car service and I work the only 5 star hotel in Orlando which has exclusively used black car service.


Oh right on yeah I misread, thought you meant you drove Uber lux when you said "in luxuary side" which I thought you meant in luxury side of Uber. My bad.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Handiuber said:


> I don't mind if they earn a profit. What I do mind is the imbalance of the system we live in that allows the exploitation of those earning the least, while those earning the most profit, and create wealth off of the work We do. And if you have nothing constructive to say, then by all means "mind your own business"...because if you're one of those profiting off of Uber's unethical business practices, "I wasn't talking to you. I was talking to those drivers who feel exploited on a daily basis who need to feed their families and make ends meet, because working 40 hrs.+ every week in a normal job isn't enough to exist in the system that those in power have created. There are thousands of examples of ethical businesses who turn profits on a daily basis, unfortunately the people willing to exploit seem to be running all the biggest businesses, Or do they? If you are a passenger? I get you want a cheap ride, we all want cheap stuff, but if after 7 years of "ride sharing", our take home pay has dropped every year, what does that tell you? And no, I'm not trying to promote "socialism", I'm simply saying if something doesn't change then the system we live in is going to permanently break.
> I will say, I am grateful for the 20k in back pay that I'm receiving and I love to drive, that's one of the reasons I stuck with this for so long, but I'm tired of the whole GD system and if all you have to contribute is a sarcastic quip about the fact that we're a "capitalist society", then good luck with that.
> #StrikeUberIPOday


WEALTH HOARDING IS THE BIGGEST problem


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Your thread title perfectly sums up the rideshare industry. Amazing how so many fail to realize that fact. Travis and Dara are laughing all the way tot he bank at drivers expense. Why on earthy anyone would settle on such a crap gig is beyond me.


----------

